# I love this blade!



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## Karson

I bought 100 ft coil of this blade and I weld my own. It's a great blaade.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

ive been thinking about doing that too lately. since i do so much resawing. where did you get the 100 ft coil?


----------



## Dusty56

I haven't had much luck with the Timberwolf brand despite adjusting them to the letter . I even back off the tension when not using the machine. The first one broke while resawing some 6" Pine and the second one let go at the weld while ripping some Walnut…Before they broke though , I was very pleased with their cutting action and haven't totally ruled them out yet . I've got an Olson 1/2" 4tpi skip / raker blade on my BS right now and it cuts like butter even thru Wenge and other exotics and so far , so good ….it was also considerably less expensive than the TW blade : )


----------



## WhittleMeThis

My blade maker of choice as well, thanks for the review.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

hmm… ive never had any problems like that with the timberwolf blades. ive resawed up to 12" on it many times. and im reasawing some 10" sapele later this week. its always worked well for me


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## DaleM

Has anyone tried both this blade, and the Woodslicer from Highland Hardware? I've seen a lot of great feedback about both, but haven't seen a direct comparison. I have the Woodslicer resaw blade and couldn't imagine being any happier so I'll probably stick with it for life if I don't have a reason to change, but I'm just concerned that I may be missing out on an even better blade. I believe "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but I'm still curious. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

havent tried the woodslicer or the woodcraft. but ive heard good things about both of them and plan to try both of them. maybe i could compare them someday but id have to wait until all three blades wore out and that would take awhile. theres got to be someone out there whose tried all three.


----------



## buffalosean

i have the same blade. I haven't put it on, because I haven't put on a riser block. I hope I have the same great results


----------



## teenagewoodworker

you should. ive been using it a ton and its just absolutely great. it will work at full tension to but ive noticed its more agressive andthe saw doesnt slow down at all even on 12" pieces with the low tension settings.


----------



## BTKS

All, Thanks for the input. I'm about to put the riser block in my 14in BS and woud like to try a good blade. Got some oak and hickory to go through. BTKS


----------



## GaryK

I would also like to hear about a comparison between the Timberwolf and Woodslicer.

I have been using the Woodslicer exclusively for about 10 years now with no problem.

The main differences are:

Timberwolf is a thicker low tension blade with a wide set to the teeth. From what I hear it stays sharper a little longer which makes sense since there is more material to get dull.

Woodslicer is a thinner normal tension blade with a thinner set to the teeth. It also varies between 3 and 4 teeth per inch which cuts down vibration giving a smoother cut. Being thinner also means that you don't need as powerful a motor since it's removing less material.

My concern with the Timberwolf is the low tension, cutting thick (10"+) hardwood stock and the blade flexing not giving a flat cut.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

the blade will give a good cut in larger hardwoods. its not like super low tension. usually what i find works on my saw is around the 1/2" factory setting and i havent gotten any deflection in the cut at all


----------



## Ottis

Great review, I have been using their blades on my old Rockwell bad saw for years now. When I ordered my new Grizzly 17" Band Saw I ordered several Timberwolf blades with it, As you said….I love these blades. I have never used the Woodslicer blades…but have never heard anything bad about them. When my Timberwolfs wear out I may give one a try. Thanks for the input about the Woodslicers guys.


----------



## TheGravedigger

Guys, I've used both the Timberwolf and the Woodslicer on my old Craftsman 12" saw, & I definitely prefer the Woodslicer. Not having a tablesaw, I use my bandsaw for most of my rough rips, and the Woodslicer outperforms the Timberwolf for this application.

Additionally, my resaws (max 6" wide) are much cleaner and flatter. I found that there was indeed a problem with flex in the Timberwolf during resaw, unless you went VERY slowly. The Woodslicer resaw definitely required less hand plane cleanup.

The problem is that the 80" size for my saw is a custom size (weird), so I end up paying more for my blade than most folks. I still consider it a bargain.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Robert. I knew there had to be someone that had used both. I don't have a table saw either so I use mine for quite a bit of ripping too.


----------



## ward63

I tried a Timberwolf that was 3/4" with 2-3VARI PC/.025". I was cutting 7" Paulownia (Kiri)- a little harder than balsa wood. I just couldn't figure out the tension, normally the Timberwolf's are low tension but not this one! I kept cranking it up till it cut straight ( I generally tension by sight-blade flutter), and it took a while to get this blade to cut straight. It finally did and I was able to cut a few logs then gave it a rest for the day. The next day when I go to tension it up, I spin the wheels by hand just make sure everything is A OK and find there's about 10 hairline cracks on the blade. Jeez! Use once, throw away! Not my idea of economical woodworking, and the last time I'll ever take advice from their sales rep. I purchased 5 other blades that I'm still using- 3/16"-1/2" for a little under $100…then I got hit with the shipping- $100 Ouch!.
I'll be looking elsewhere next time. As for resaw blades I'll stick to the 2" stellite-tipped blades I previously ordered here (Japan). They are pricey (about $150) but are thinner, and go through exotics like butter.


----------

